# Help for toddler!



## Sangyman (Dec 4, 2002)

Does anyone else have a toddler with IBS? I'd love to compare notes with you. I'm trying to understand how he feels when he has an attack. I'm also interested in trying anything to help him feel better. It is so hard because he can't tell me what he feels when he's in pain and he can't tell me what will help him. I'd love to have someone in the same boat who I can e-mail for mutual support! In the meantime, any ideas other than Metamucil? Has anyone had any luck with peppermint, chammomile, or anything else? Thanks for your help!


----------



## perky (Apr 19, 2002)

My dd has had ibs since she was born. she is now 11yo. you can email me anytime. kerirperkins###prodigy.net


----------

